# Prewar binder bolt



## Hoplias (Apr 15, 2021)

What does the factory binder bolt and washers look like on s prewar like this?


----------



## Hoplias (Apr 15, 2021)

Hard to get a answer on anything in this forum :/


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't think they were anything special. Depending on the era they may have been square head bolts and nuts. Check out this thread for ideas. 









						Revenge of the Motobike- Motobike Fever - All Motobikes Please Stand Up! | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Let’s see all your motobike framed bicycles from the teens and twenties!    I have posted these before but each one is a “work in progress.”   Parts are being traded-up as more correct bits make their way to me.  Come all you motorbike fans, post your rides and represent!




					thecabe.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hoplias said:


> Hard to get a answer on anything in this forum :/



I'm bettin' some better pics, info and patience might help....


----------



## Hoplias (Apr 16, 2021)

1939 schwinn 24" . Has to be something kinda special cause the angle of the brake stays .


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Yea a whole 4 1/2 hours and know one jumped on it!


----------



## Hoplias (Apr 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea a whole 4 1/2 hours and know one jumped on it!



Now a day later and I have some replies saying basically saying be patient . Its cool if nobody has the answer here. l thought I would give it a try .


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Naw a prewar Schwinn I doubt anyone here would know--yea the reverse psychology thing didn't work


----------



## Hoplias (Apr 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Naw a prewar Schwinn I doubt anyone here would know
> 
> View attachment 1392189
> 
> View attachment 1392190Well I found out who is bored this Friday if anything haha. Sorry to tell there are many other venues to get my answer then here .


----------



## Hoplias (Apr 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Naw a prewar Schwinn I doubt anyone here would know--yea the reverse psychology thing didn't work
> 
> View attachment 1392189
> 
> View attachment 1392190



I got you to waste your time on photoshop and to post .I consider it a win on my reverse psychology claim and dont flatter yourself that you are the only person I am going to wait on answer from.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you -please drive through! Thought you were going somewhere else to get an answer since we didn't give you what you wanted instantly. BTW it wasn't Photoshop-Paint and it took like one minute. The word 'wait' is the operative here. If you woulda gave it a day or two I'm sure a few people, including myself, would have taken the time to provide the answer. But poking people because you didn't get an instantaneous answer isn't the way to go about it. Just say'n


----------



## Hoplias (Apr 16, 2021)

It was in reference to other posts asking questions that never got a response on . I am not that bored to post questions  for fun just was hoping to tap into some knowledge here  . If you have anything going on in your day please go do them and leave this thread .Please leave the possibility to members that might want to give a legit answer .thank you


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 16, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Sch...e-Motorbike-DX/254936528539?campid=5335809022
It's the same bolt as any other Schwinn of the era. It just bends, nothing special. That one above is surprisingly straight, most have a little to a lot of curve to them over the years but work fine.

OP - You will almost always get the info you seek here with patience and courtesy. You are obviously thick-skinned enough to deal with some gentle ribbing for more info, my advice is don't take anything personally here even if someone else does. 

It's a hobby people.


----------



## Hoplias (Apr 16, 2021)

Autocycleplane said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Sch...e-Motorbike-DX/254936528539?campid=5335809022
> It's the same bolt as any other Schwinn of the era. It just bends, nothing special. That one above is surprisingly straight, most have a little to a lot of curve to them over the years but work fine.
> 
> OP - You will almost always get the info you seek here with patience and courtesy. You are obviously thick-skinned enough to deal with some gentle ribbing for more info, my advice is don't take anything personally here even if someone else does.
> ...



Thank you thats exactly what I was thinking.  I was wondering how it would not smash the frame to hell. I was thinking there might be some offset washers that would help prevent crimping.


----------



## Neal405 (Apr 16, 2021)

I think the more basic questions are they get answered quickly the more obscure questions may take more time.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 16, 2021)

Lots of stand up people on this forum if you haven’t already figured that out.

35, 37 & 41.  I believe them to be original.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 16, 2021)

Some people on here reply to everything just to see themselves in print! Not everyone is a d*#@ like him on here, looks like you got your answer anyways!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Some people on here reply to everything just to see themselves in print! Not everyone is a d*#@ like him on here, looks like you got your answer anyways!



Your a class act too! Something that had nothing to do with you but you feel the need to see yourself in print! As far as pulling the d!ck move the OP did that when he didn’t get an answer in a few hours.


----------



## Hoplias (Apr 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Your a class act too! Something that had nothing to do with you but you feel the need to see yourself in print! As far as pulling the d!ck move the OP did that when he didn’t get an answer in a few hours.



Do you really see yourself as the example of a class act  .You have nothing positive to add.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hoplias said:


> Do you really see yourself as the example of a class act  .You have nothing positive to add.



I try to be helpful and have went so far as to tear bikes apart to give people measurements. When people come here with questions an no patience then underhandedly demean the forum it just strikes a nerve with me. You got what you needed how about we move on.


----------



## Hoplias (Apr 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I try to be helpful and have went so far as to tear bikes apart to give people measurements. When people come here with questions an no patience then underhandedly demean the forum it just strikes a nerve with me. You got what you needed how about we move on.



 I should have known my role to not anger you    .bye


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 16, 2021)

You will see he comments on every thread on here!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2021)

I clicked on this thread because it's "Trending This Week":eek:
Slightly disappointed; very few pics.
Seat post binder-bolt....




All Things Schwinn, except couple-O-things, obviously.
_"Good things come to those that wait"_.
There's other bike forums???
This one's *AWESOME!!!*


----------

